# 1st grow is budding, any advice?



## MImeds (Feb 2, 2010)

I had hoped to start a grow journal from the beginning of this grow because it's my first of many, but I've been too busy with other obligations to devote the time. My next grow should be much better seeing as I hope to learn from my mistakes through trial/error and with the help of everyone here! The pictures I've attached are about 2.5 weeks into their 12/12 budding cycle. My setup isn't anything high tech whatsoever. I built this on a budget and hope to keep it that way until I am prepared to build something more permanent. The light I am using is a 400W HPS/MH Conversion light. The big plant and the two medium sized ones are female "Blackjack" grown from seeds and the the little guy is just a bag seed I threw in really late just to see what would happen. I'm not sure on the little one's sex yet, but I check it everyday and if it becomes male, it's gone ASAP. The temperature stays near 70 degrees in the room most of the time and I have a fan to help with air circulation. The watering pumps are on a timer to water for 15 minutes every hour. I'm using GH nutrients with slightly less than the recommended dosage. I do have a very cheap ph tester that I've been using for about a week after each time I change the reservoir water. That's about it for my setup, let me know if you have any advice, questions, criticisms or general knowledge to throw my way. I've been told that the last few weeks of flowering are the most crucial in determining quality, taste, yield and other factors so I'm hoping for the best! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Alistair (Feb 2, 2010)

MImeds, how about raising the smaller plants to the same level as the taller plant?  The plants should all be about equidistant from the light.

It looks like I'm seeing eagle claws; the leaf tips are curling like an eagle's claw.  This usually means that they've too much fertilizer.

Be sure to use a digital pH meter, anything else is a waste of time.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

You have major stretch, What sort of system are you running? Drip? DWC? Flood & Drain? Your plants are looking sad


----------



## MImeds (Feb 2, 2010)

The system I made is essentially a drip system. You can see the blue tubing running along the tops of the two reservoirs, even though it is kind of rickety. Each reservoir has its own air pump taking the water from the reservoir to the top of the LECA where it drips back down. They are set on a timer to flow for about 15 minutes every hour. I am worried about the big plant and the "eagle claw" as Alistair Young mentioned. I recently changed the water in the large plants reservoir and used very few nutrients so I'm hoping that it may help with the problem. I also checked the ph and those levels are right around 6.0. I just put a table into my room that will raise the smaller plants reservoir closer to the light and the tops of all the plants are about even.

I have some concerns about pruning if anyone wants to take a stab at them. What should I do with those "eagle claw" leaves? should I prune them? Will the problem correct itself? Do I need all of the large fan leaves near the base of the stalk that aren't flowering or providing new growth?

My last concern is about the roots in the larger plants reservoir. I don't have root rot and they seem to be very healthy, but there are a tonnnnn of roots. They have collected in the bottom of the reservoir and it has a DWC type of look to it now. The only thing is that I don't have any airstones. Is it a necessity to get one now since the roots are so developed? Or will the drip system still provide enough exchange?

I posted some more pictures of the roots, table in the room, and others.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 2, 2010)

If the roots are submerged in the reservoir you shouldn't need the drip at the top should you? wouldn't the roots take in what the plant needs? could it be that the drip is feeding them to much?

Just curious as new to hydro


----------



## MImeds (Feb 2, 2010)

Well even though the roots are very well established in the bottom of my reservoir, the drip system will help clean off any impurities that may be in the net bucket containing the LECA. It will also help to oxygenate the roots so that it won't develop root rot.

Take a look at the thread titled "DIY 5 gallon Waterfarm system" written by Don Jones...

(The rules of the site won't let me insert the link until I have made 15 posts, which I haven't because I am new here, but search for it if you can. I'll try and edit this later)

Look at post # 9, it will help describe in more detail what the syphon in my system does. It bubbles slightly in the reservoir and also provides water to the drip ring to trickle back down, both of which help with oxygenation of the res solution.

I would like to get an airstone put into my reservoir somehow to help even more with oxygenation of my solution.


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 2, 2010)

you used the 400 watt MH for vegging them?  You do have some super stretch going on!  usually too much stretch is caused by insufficient light...or light being to high above the plants.  how high above the plants is the light?

did you have the little ones lower than the bigger ones throughout their veg phase?


----------



## MImeds (Feb 2, 2010)

My one large plant was originally 2 large plants, but one turned out to be a male so I yanked him. The light was probably about 2.5 feet above the top of the plant at that time. I didn't have any string/chain/rope to be able to adjust my lights so that is the height it stayed at. I only recently raised the light to its current location as seen in the pictures. Right now it is about 1-2 feet above the tops of the plants. The room is kind of open and doesn't have much of a reflective quality to it, but the relative closeness to the plants shouldn't be a problem. Anyone else have any thoughts on this subject?

The little ones were put into their bin much later than the big one. I was hoping to get them a little bigger before I changed the light cycle to 12/12 for the large one to flower. I just put the small reservoir on top of the table today to help out with lighting.

Anyone have thoughts on pruning/roots?


----------



## dragracer (Feb 2, 2010)

I am at a loss for words.......but you definitly need to do a little more research on lighting and a few other things!


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 2, 2010)

yes, 2.5 feet from the tops of the plants is too far away!  I would move it to about one foot away and do the hand test.

you'll still get something out of this grow, but you'll be better prepared for next round!

also, maybe you're picture is just at a funny angle, but is the light directly above the plants?


on the smaller plants, what is the distance between the nodes? 

don't get discouraged, but do some more research.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 2, 2010)

Mimeds, unless you have a legal garden I wouldnt write your area code on the side of the tub and post pics of it...


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 3, 2010)

Mimeds, been looking at your posts, when my plants leaves become limp and curl like that it means they are wanting more nutes.. I dont see burning on the leaves so I dont think its too much nutes, I just got a new strain and Im growing a mom, the plant started doing that same thing with the leaves, when i gave her stronger nutes she perked back up


----------



## MImeds (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha the 206 is not an area code! But, anyways it is a *legal* grow and I am new to the growing scene. Michigan has only had legal medicinal marijuana for about a year and I've had my prescription for only half of that time. I am still learning the ins and outs of everything. I've had very limited funds and supplies for this operation and I don't quite have everything that I would like in my designated grow room. I appreciate everybody's comments and questions. I will continue to read and navigate through all of the resources here along with other internet sources. Hopefully, one day I can be proficient enough to help out other newbies that join this forum too! I'll keep updating with my progress and hopefully my plants can make a good recovery right before harvest time. I've met a few other medicinal patients who have offered to help me with my plans and I've been learning a lot about clones so I'm going to try that next!


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok cool just wanted to make sure lol, 206 is the area code for Seattle Wa..  Just wanted to make sure LOL.. Hope your plants pull through


----------



## MImeds (Feb 3, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Mimeds, been looking at your posts, when my plants leaves become limp and curl like that it means they are wanting more nutes.. I dont see burning on the leaves so I dont think its too much nutes, I just got a new strain and Im growing a mom, the plant started doing that same thing with the leaves, when i gave her stronger nutes she perked back up


Thanks for the advice! I mentioned earlier that I just changed the water in my reservoir and remeasured my nutes, ph and all that stuff, so I'm hoping they perk right up! It is crazy how much I've learned in just the past few weeks from all the helpful people on here. I get excited logging in to see what people have said and developing plans for a better setup and eventually an amazing smoke!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 3, 2010)

MImeds...I don't know jack about hydro, but I just wanted to make a comment about you said that you knew some other med folks that offered to help you with your grow.  Even though you are legal, you need to be very careful about showing others where your grow is...seriously...don't trust anyone until you REALLY know them, and then don't trust em!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2010)

If you over water any plant the leaves will droop. Putting a air stone in your rez on a hydro setup is crucial(my opinion). I run a air stone in my res for a drip system to drip tray. If your roots are fully submerged there not getting sufficient oxygen and would cause your leaves to droop. I have to disagree with the enough oxygen from just passing through the pump and drip lines. Keep your cubes/plugs covered with hydroton and you shouldn't need the drip. Another note you may want to consider watering less all that is required 2-3x a day. I run 2x a day 25 minutes. 3x a day for 15 minutes is sufficient. On a nute note. Only time i have diluted my nutes is for seedlings through first 2 weeks and sexing. I ran 1/2 strength for first 2 weeks veg then full strength veg growth the rest. Now for clones it takes about a week for them to bounce back when they get the full strength nutes after coming out of clipping. Even when throwing a trial of my own in my flowering section I put it on full flower bloom nutes. Everything is lovely! It's been a week and a couple. I read all over here though the growers don't use nutes for first 3 weeks or month. Then go 400ppm and up from there every 2 weeks or so until 1000-1200ppm. I think its whatever works for you.


----------



## MImeds (Feb 3, 2010)

Just got a pair of airstones to put into each reservoir, so hopefully that will help with oxygen to the roots... thanks cajun! I'll be watching the new few days to see if they perk right up! I've been reading a lot about stretch and other light deficiencies and I realize my plants have a major problem with that, but I've also adjusted the height of the light to help correct it. Just waiting for these guys to make a strong recovery and bloooommmm!!


----------

